# Maine Whitetail



## Traditional uplander (Mar 24, 2017)

Ok, it looks like I’m heading to Maine, however I believe Ive run into my first snafu. I will be cutting through Canada.
The 2 rifle I’m planning on bringing are only 16.25 inches, 1 scoped 760 and 1 peep sight.
From what I’m reading rifle less than 18” are forbidden by the queen. I do have other rifles but non I feel very very comfortable with carrying for 8-10 miles a day.
Thoughts?


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Can you mail your rifles to the outfitter if going through one or possibly mail it to a gun store in the area?


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Traditional uplander said:


> Ok, it looks like I’m heading to Maine, however I believe Ive run into my first snafu. I will be cutting through Canada.
> The 2 rifle I’m planning on bringing are only 16.25 inches, 1 scoped 760 and 1 peep sight.
> From what I’m reading rifle less than 18” are forbidden by the queen. I do have other rifles but non I feel very very comfortable with carrying for 8-10 miles a day.
> Thoughts?


When I came back from NL. I entered Maine and drove back through the states only. That solves all of your problems doesn't it?


----------



## LWCClub (Oct 20, 2011)

Been to Maine a number of times bird hunting. Always drove thru the States and that was prior to COVId. No way I’d even think about going thru Canada now. Plus you have to have their firearms forms filled out, ours filled out. Way less hassle staying in the States for The extra 3 hours of drive time IMO. Canada is only quicker IF you don’t get detained. And don’t forget your COVId test and Vax proof if traveling thru Canada.


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

Just came home from Maine. It was an extra 2 hours going around. Pretty drive right now too


----------



## Traditional uplander (Mar 24, 2017)

LWCClub said:


> Been to Maine a number of times bird hunting. Always drove thru the States and that was prior to COVId. No way I’d even think about going thru Canada now. Plus you have to have their firearms forms filled out, ours filled out. Way less hassle staying in the States for The extra 3 hours of drive time IMO. Canada is only quicker IF you don’t get detained. And don’t forget your COVId test and Vax proof if traveling thru Canada.


Ok, after looking into it more I was not correct about the law.
If the firearms were semi auto it would be illegal to have less than 18.5, but because they are a pump action I’d be good to go.. And you are correct not dealing with that dam county maybe the way to go!


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Go around, the hassle crossing is not worth it. I have done the trip for work(N.H.) and it really is less than 2 hours to go around.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Check into whether or not you can bring your deer home through Canada, if you intend to go that route. The Canadians would not let me cut through Ontario with my Maine moose even though it was processed. Would have had to have some sort of veterinarian certification stating it was disease free. FM


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Forest Meister said:


> Check into whether or not you can bring your deer home through Canada, if you intend to go that route. The Canadians would not let me cut through Ontario with my Maine moose even though it was processed. Would have had to have some sort of veterinarian certification stating it was disease free. FM


Good point, I didnt even think of that.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Forest Meister said:


> Check into whether or not you can bring your deer home through Canada, if you intend to go that route. The Canadians would not let me cut through Ontario with my Maine moose even though it was processed. Would have had to have some sort of veterinarian certification stating it was disease free. FM



Man, that would have been a nice ride back for you FM. Take the entrance back through the Soo and run through mid Ontario.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Chessieman said:


> Man, that would have been a nice ride back for you FM. Take the entrance back through the Soo and run through mid Ontario.


When I went out I cut through Ontario coming out at Ogdensburg, NY. It saves about 400 miles. FM


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

I've made the trip 4 years running now from Montcalm Co to Allagash, ME for a week of grouse hunting. I've always taken the US route. The first 2 years I'd go the Buffalo/Albany route. The last 2 years I've taken the I-80 route through Pennsylvania and find it much more enjoyable. 
I never wanted to deal with paperwork for guns, dogs and then any issues bringing game back. Taking the US route also allows me to take my pistol. 
One more day of hunting tomorrow in the Allagash then heading home.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Mr. Botek said:


> I've made the trip 4 years running now from Montcalm Co to Allagash, ME for a week of grouse hunting. I've always taken the US route. The first 2 years I'd go the Buffalo/Albany route. The last 2 years I've taken the I-80 route through Pennsylvania and find it much more enjoyable.
> I never wanted to deal with paperwork for guns, dogs and then any issues bringing game back. Taking the US route also allows me to take my pistol.
> One more day of hunting tomorrow in the Allagash then heading home.


While on the subject. Do you have one of those travel passes for the tolls. Or do you pay them later?


----------



## Wyomingriviera (Nov 27, 2013)

Nostromo said:


> While on the subject. Do you have one of those travel passes for the tolls. Or do you pay them later?


 you Can pay online later, pretty easy


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

I pay cash or online later at the automated tolls.


----------



## buckshot-0 (Nov 14, 2005)

Mr. Botek said:


> I've made the trip 4 years running now from Montcalm Co to Allagash, ME for a week of grouse hunting. I've always taken the US route. The first 2 years I'd go the Buffalo/Albany route. The last 2 years I've taken the I-80 route through Pennsylvania and find it much more enjoyable.
> I never wanted to deal with paperwork for guns, dogs and then any issues bringing game back. Taking the US route also allows me to take my pistol.
> One more day of hunting tomorrow in the Allagash then heading home.


Allagash... been there. Did you hunt with Wade? We did a muzzleloader hunt with Wade Kelley back in 01. Great guy, great family, and great food!


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

I stay at Allagash Guide Service owned and operated by Brandon & Brittany Lane.


----------

